# slackers in a group task



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)

this term has been all about working in groups, there are 14 in our group. every week since the start of term we've had group tutorials and not everyone turned up every time, but most people made the effort. girl A showed up just to one tutorial.

we also have a facebook group where we've been sharing ideas, designs, tech stuff and so on. girl A has been notably silent on there too. we've arranged to meet up as a group at various times outside workshops/lectures, again, no show and no explanation/contact.

we've had to do 10 individual designs and then 3 group designs (deadline tues), we've split into smaller subgroups for the group bit. yesterday 4 of us got together and really worked our stuff into shape, so it hangs together and doesn't look like it was _necessarily_ designed by committee 

so NOW girl A turns up on facebook saying she's put her designs online so we can use them in the group part. which is already about 80% done. including her work would mean UNdoing the stuff we've already done. imo it's way too late to do that and unfair on all of us who've been working really hard on it the past few days.

i know and like girl A, she has a 1yo daughter who's been quite poorly for much of the year. but if she'd stayed in touch and explained WHY she couldn't come in OR contributed _something_ online i'd have more sympathy.

thing is, i think someone has to break it to her that it isn't gonna happen: her stuff isn't going into our group design (it might be easier to fit into one of the other sub-groups but frankly i wouldn't expect them to be too keen on the idea either).

i don't want to be a bitch, but equally i think she needs to know now how things are rather than just ignoring her. but how to do it without it causing a massive row?


----------



## Belushi (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd pretty much say what you've said here bob; I'd check with the other members of the group first to make sure everyone was in agreement, then I'd explain to her the reasons but also try and think of some ways where she can still contribute to the project.


----------



## Thora (Jun 9, 2012)

Tell her sorry, but the project is pretty much complete and it wouldn't be possible to work her stuff in now without undoing other people's work.  Maybe suggest she submits her's as individual work with a note for the tutor explaining her extenuating circumstances?

I'd suggest things she could do, but don't take any responsibility for sorting it out for her.  If she has genuine personal reasons for being unable to contribute then she should be speaking with your tutor about it.


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2012)

Just one of those things about group work when you're studying, explain it to her in the nicest possible way. If you don't she'll try to bring it up again in a group meeting and there will be a rant, possibly tears, maybe someone walking out. Although if you're all mature students it might be better, still - best to have a quiet word. Although then you risk her thinking of you as the evil backstabbing one with the honeyed words. 

Hmm... I was wondering earlier why I stopped studying design and went self-employed...


----------



## trashpony (Jun 9, 2012)

Agree with Belushi. And seriously, if the deadline is Tuesday, then how can she expect you to work what she'd done into the group designs?

You might want to have a word with your tutor too - it sounds to me like Girl A doesn't really get the concept of group work and the importance of working to a mutually agreed timetable and that she could do with some extra support


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)

yes i think trying to give some suggestions on what she can do *next* is about the only way to soften it. i also thought that (after checking with some of the others) it might be better to talk to her in private rather than on the facebook group so it's not humiliating her in public, yunno?

trouble is there really isn't much *next* to be done: we've got a solid idea it's just gonna take another couple of hours tweaking to get it just so.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)

i've mailed girl M who's been putting loads of effort into the group bit, asking if there's some way we can include girl A in the tail end of the group side: if she can offer suggestions/comments on what we've produced. just to give her the chance to save a little face on the group side, cos she's pretty well fucked on it already: attendance is recorded and our tutor's pretty harsh on people who haven't contributed.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)

i just remembered her fella got laid off a few weeks back, so i think the way forward is to try to smooth it over with the other girls to let her have some input to the final stage (we don't _have_ to take on board her suggestions, but she might have something to add )


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> yes i think trying to give some suggestions on what she can do *next* is about the only way to soften it. i also thought that (after checking with some of the others) it might be better to talk to her in private rather than on the facebook group so it's not humiliating her in public, yunno?


 
Yes, of course...  When did the assumption that facebook groups were a good place to raise stuff like this arise? 

Ideally actually talk in person.



> trouble is there really isn't much *next* to be done: we've got a solid idea it's just gonna take another couple of hours tweaking to get it just so.


 
Since your tutor knows she hasn't been turning up the only thing you can do is soften the blow really... If he/she is any good they'll have been following your progression and have a fairly good idea of how the group is working. They may even have spoken to girl A already.


----------



## dessiato (Jun 9, 2012)

Really you need to talk to her, as a group, and explain that her behaviour is detrimental to the group and that this time her work will not be included. Explain what she must do in future to ensure that she is not excluded. Then it is down to her to either do this or find herself isolated from the group.

It does sound as if she has had a lot of chances to perform but hasn't. It isn't just about being there, but explaining why she is not too. She has failed in this area. But unless she is made to understand what is required of her within the group there will be no improvement in her behaviour. This will have a negative affect on the group as a whole. In the long run this will damage the performance of you all, and, therefore, it needs to be corrected now.


----------



## Pingu (Jun 9, 2012)

sometimes people fail stuff... even if they are having a shit time

not everyone passes everything.

life isnt fair

etc etc


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)

dessiato said:


> ... unless she is made to understand what is required of her within the group there will be no improvement in her behaviour. This will have a negative affect on the group as a whole. In the long run this will damage the performance of you all, and, therefore, it needs to be corrected now.


 
thing is we're right at the end of this thing now, it's too late for her to improve, and tbh having one *less* thing to try to include has only been helpful 

re facebook/speaking "as a group", well the thing is we've not been able to speak to her as a group or face to face because _she hasn't been in_. we've all been talking face to face and i know a lot of the girls are pretty cross about her not showing or breezing in and expecting to be included. i could message everyone in the group individually but that'd take all day and none of them are awake yet


----------



## trashpony (Jun 9, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> thing is we're right at the end of this thing now, it's too late for her to improve, and tbh having one *less* thing to try to include has only been helpful
> 
> re facebook/speaking "as a group", well the thing is we've not been able to speak to her as a group or face to face because _she hasn't been in_. we*'ve all been talking face to face and i know a lot of the girls are pretty cross about her not showing or breezing in and expecting to be included.* i could message everyone in the group individually but that'd take all day and none of them are awake yet


 
But that is the point really isn't it? She's not done any of the work and is now wanting to join in a few days before final submission and (presumably) wanting her contribution to be recognised.

If she's having difficulties in her personal life, she needs to get in touch with her tutor. She just sounds like a lazy freeloader though tbh


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)

i think she's just very much someone who prefers to work in isolation, who has a lot on her plate atm and is prolly panicking like fuck that she's gonna fail. even if we find a token way of including her now i think she's still gonna fail tbh.


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> thing is we're right at the end of this thing now, it's too late for her to improve, and tbh having one *less* thing to try to include has only been helpful
> 
> re facebook/speaking "as a group", well the thing is we've not been able to speak to her as a group or face to face because _she hasn't been in_. we've all been talking face to face and i know a lot of the girls are pretty cross about her not showing or breezing in and expecting to be included. i could message everyone in the group individually but that'd take all day and none of them are awake yet


 
I mean when you talk to here just get one of you (ideally someone nice but firm) to tell her. It's a really, really nasty experience to be told you've done nothing by a group of your peers... One person, not so bad. Also wastes a lot of group time.


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 9, 2012)

I would tell her sorry, but you think it's going to be hard to include her properly.  She should have said something earlier, or at least contacted a tutor to get them to act as a mediator.  I was that person in my first year, I let a group down.  Admittedly I did so because I spent two weeks in bed barely moving with depression, but I knew things were getting worse and I said nothing to anybody until afterwards when the group had done a lot of hard and difficult work.  She may have a very valid reason for not being able to do the work, but there does come a point where you need to take a bit of responsibility as an adult and tell people when you are struggling, even if it makes you uncomfortable.  I agree about seeing if she does have anything to contribute that might be useful, but don't undo all your hard work for the sake of one individual.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 9, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> i think she's just very much someone who prefers to work in isolation, who has a lot on her plate atm and is prolly panicking like fuck that she's gonna fail. even if we find a token way of including her now i think she's still gonna fail tbh.


 Perhaps she chose the wrong course then?

I think the way she's behaving sounds pretty arrogant 'here are the designs I've worked on in isolation. I want you to incorporate them into the work you've been doing as a group'

I do agree with Cid that one of you should talk to her individually - the group thing is horrible (and feels like bullying)

ETA: Or what purenarcotic said who is a much nicer person than I am


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 9, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Perhaps she chose the wrong course then?
> 
> I think the way she's behaving sounds pretty arrogant 'here are the designs I've worked on in isolation. I want you to incorporate them into the work you've been doing as a group'
> 
> ...


 
I had also said, but removed because I thought maybe it was a bit harsh: 'if she fails, she fails.  It's sad and all, but not your problem tbh'


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)

well this is where we are so far with the group bit. not sure there's much left for girl A to do


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2012)

Is she any good at drawing necks?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)




----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)

we've had to keep moving with what we had without her: i couldn't just *invite her* to join our group without speaking to the others first. me and girl M both give a shit about girl A but we also give a shit about our own work.


----------



## friedaweed (Jun 9, 2012)

That's pretty cool stuff


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)

cheers mr


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)

just waiting to hear back from the others if we're agreed on the tweaks. then i do them tonight (if not too sloshed) or tomorrow morning (when i am )


----------



## trashpony (Jun 9, 2012)

Why don't you get her to do something like this?


----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2012)

I think trashy can step comfortably into her shoes.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)

btw, for scale, the total dimensions are 1.5 meters across, 9 meters high


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)

_giant_ lady


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 9, 2012)

ffs trashy you had me staring at that for aaaages thinking "i'm sure i would have noticed that silly face before "


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

oh dear. just seen girl A's work. she is so going to fail


----------



## catinthehat (Jun 10, 2012)

Unstructured group work means some on with it, take charge, sit back and do nothing etc and just replicates the general pecking order.  Structured group work on the other hand ensures inclusion and in my experience always gives a better result.  Sometimes those who contribute little do so because their ideas have not been heard in the planning stage, or have been excluded in some way or feel they have nothing to offer.  The confident group members often crack on, have a clear idea of what is required - the less confident often coast or do little, however their ideas which might be slower coming can be the ones that lead to a much better end result.  Co operative learning methodologies can be applied to HE, we have been doing it with good results for several years now - people are used to finding it in primary schools but it can be applied in any group work.  I used to think the student who contributed little or nothing was just a lazy sod but I have learned this isn't really the case and failing to play a full role in such things is often related to self esteem, confidence etc rather than a choice to sit back.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

tbf we've had awesome structure from our tutor on this one: she gave us intermediate deadlines all the way along: told us exactly what to do to be able to tie our work together at the end. and those of us who actually listened, to her and to tech who was constantly banging on about us having to be *in*, to work face to face as much as possible. i have literally seen girl A in college _once_ this term.

but she didn't: her work is very poor quality and totally unlike the rest of the group's, which has a certain cohesion and repetition of themes/motifs/colours.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 10, 2012)

Will she be aloud to retake the module? Sometimes failing is no bad thing.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

as you know well, with spellchecking


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

i've no idea tbh. what other bits of her work i've seen has been nowhere near as dreadful as this lot, but this is the design module and she wants to go the design route :/


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

honestly it's like disasterpaint


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> honestly it's like disasterpaint


 
Well you did say things have been chaotic/hard for her or late.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> as you know well, with spellchecking


 
It's only when I talk to you


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> but she didn't: her work is ....(snip)..... totally unlike the rest of the group's, which has a certain cohesion and repetition of themes/motifs/colours.


 
Which is all the justification/reasoning you need for not including it in the group's submission.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> honestly it's like disasterpaint


 
it's worse: it's the worst tattoos thread too 

honestly, imagine disasterpaint clipart that includes several incidences of "buisiness" in reflection


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

thing is i have no IDEA what to say to her if i ever see her again. i'm not sure i'll be able to suppress the giggles


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

will NOT post them. will NOT post them


----------



## silverfish (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm sensing some schadenfreude from you. Its not an attractive trait


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Jun 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> will NOT post them. will NOT post them


You really shouldn't.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

no i won't post them. 

and fuck being attractive: she let us all down by not being there. and (heh) she let herself down: if she'd bothered to pay any attention *at all* to the group side of it her work would have been massively better.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

it's not like we weren't told from the start it was a group task.


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> will NOT post them. will NOT post them


 
how about sending them to me as a pm instead then


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 10, 2012)

Isn't this exactly what group projects are there for? That, and working out the group's own answers that pretty much everyone's given 

Group tasks are pissy. They're meant to be pissy. In every context that I've come across assessed group projects - social work, counselling, Bachelors degree, Artichoke's counselling course - pretty much exactly the same frustrations and patterns of (non-)contribution emerge. Groups then have to work out how they're going to handle the fuck-arsed ones.

And, oftentimes / normally, everyone in the group'll get the same mark, regardless. (It's just that the slackarsed ones are more likely to be failing elsewhere, too).

Would they even accept her 'separate' / individual submissions? Will she not be taken as a member of your 'group,' regardless, and given the 'group' mark?

IMO, if so, then the main group challenge is working out how to deal with her 'survivor's guilt,' so to speak; and how to deal with other people's feelings of frustration / 'meanness' at telling her that no, she can't play, when she's given no prior indication of wanting to play before other people went ahead and sorted it out.

Then again, maybe you're doing things differently, like.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

i understand what it's like to struggle under a workload, and i've had to find ways around that. it took me long enough and i certainly didn't have it when i was at uni first time around. but i don't think it's exactly unreasonable to find comically bad work funny, given the circumstances.

in other news: we may be done on the group part, just waiting to hear back form girl M if she wants me to do any more tweaking.

i'm really happy with what we've done


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

and no mrs q: we're marked separately on the individual and group elements, and not everyone in the group will get the same mark, depending on how much/little they've contributed.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> honestly it's like disasterpaint


Was my face better?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

it _really_ was trashy


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

and woo: i'm done  girl M is gonna do the final tweaks


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

done


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> done


 

you took the face off


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

trashy just hasn't been pulling her weight in this task  i think she should be fired


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

aww me and girl M are proper mates now


----------



## Termite Man (Jun 10, 2012)

is trashy girl A ?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

trashy would do so much better than girl A


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 10, 2012)

I really like that, bob, it's really cool, and I just noticed that the 'flower' shapes are made from clothing shapes, didn't see that first time round


----------



## purenarcotic (Jun 10, 2012)

It looks wicked, Bob, nice one.


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 10, 2012)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Jun 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> done


 
WOOOOOOOOOOfuckinHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!  

I just thought...that'd be an ACE stair runner (or, perhaps, a hall rug leading to a staircase)!


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

we're training to be textile designers tbf, if it *didn't* look like a carpet we'd have fucked up


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> we're training to be textile designers tbf, if it *didn't* look like a carpet we'd have fucked up


TBF I thought long print silk scarf.


----------



## trashpony (Jun 10, 2012)

I love the repetition. It's very clever indeed


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

thing is it's 9m high so it needs to work on a big scale *and* close up. i hope we've got it


----------



## stuff_it (Jun 10, 2012)

Howe bad is her stuff? Could you pm it us all?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 10, 2012)

i've said as much as i can say


----------



## Cid (Jun 10, 2012)

Just post the sodding stuff bob, you know you want to.

You going to get this made then? or a bloody big print? Exhibition?

I thought you were doing something fashion related and this was a banner for a show incidentally. I'm not sure I like the join-up-dots bits (sorry, I really can't help being critical ) but the sort of recursive clothing flower element is great. I liked massive woman in the context of fashion, but not sure if she seems a little incongruous in tapestry (?) mode. But I'm sure you have your reasons and I'm just being a twat.

e2a: Or is the stair element repeated in those borders? That makes sense.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 10, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> and no mrs q: we're marked separately on the individual and group elements, and not everyone in the group will get the same mark, depending on how much/little they've contributed.


In which case, oh dear!


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

they're not mine to post cid. and much as i'd like to give you all a laugh i think the laugh belongs to the rest of us who have something decent to submit 

the brief was to design something colourful to fill 2 long/thin blank walls in the new flagship building on campus. it's the management school, i think the architects are over there too. so no, not fashion but we're textile designers so why not put what we're all about into it too?

at the end of the process there'll be 12 final group designs, the best one gets printed and hung in the building


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

there's only a few individual elements, we've just worked at using them in different ways: the girl, stairs, suits, chess pieces, cityscape and the connected dots pattern


----------



## Cid (Jun 11, 2012)

Vertical wall?

Yeah, I noticed the elements - kind of why I felt the dots seemed a little out of place, everything else uses various kinds of symmetry/repetition, the dots just seemed a bit random.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## Cid (Jun 11, 2012)

Ah, so you get to look at the higher elements if you're on the balconies. Nice.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

the dots are just an all-over pattern rather than a repeat. you can't see at this scale but there's one stripe where we've used the dots fill inside the chess pieces. i think it's well cool 

i also think they give movement: stripes can be a bit static.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

downstairs is a cafe as you can see, so we wanted it really busy at the bottom, but upstairs it gets much quieter so we tried to work with that too.


----------



## Cid (Jun 11, 2012)

I fucking hate them... did you do them? FAIL. Unless you spend your holidays doing a whole new portfolio. 

/Architecture tutor.


----------



## Cid (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd like to see it in textiles, you should get it CNCd.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

cnc'd?


----------



## Cid (Jun 11, 2012)

Computer numerically controlled, like what Grayson Perry uses for his. 

Incidentally if you like patterns that join up points you might like my mates work, based on travelling salesman problem (most efficient routes between several destinations, used in circuit manufacture etc): http://www.madebyjones.com/2011/111111/


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

heh i do like 

*if* we won it would get printed onto fabric in college: nothing fancy just digital printing onto plain cotton.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

we're all meeting up to make sure everyone has copies of all the files this morning. girl A says she's going to be there. _how_ do i manage to keep a straight face?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 11, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> we're all meeting up to make sure everyone has copies of all the files this morning. girl A says she's going to be there. _how_ do i manage to keep a straight face?


 
TBH I can't imagine you laughing at her at all. It will probably be uncomfortable but not in a Haha way. Perhaps think about how you guys will break the news to her/discuss things in the most mature, sensitive way possible?


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

well she did come in. i had a "how's it going?" kind of chat with her and she said everything was fine and was feeling pretty relaxed  

she'd done some arrangements of other people's stuff with hers, which we looked at and said "oh yeah i see what you've done". then gave her our designs 

so the group part is over. i hope i still have enough energy to get my research/development stuff sorted out, i'm pretty wiped atm


----------



## gabi (Jun 11, 2012)

why are they even making you do design by committee?  

unfortunately, or fortunately, depending on how you look at it, design is very much a subjective pursuit...


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

well supposedly there's a lot of collaboration/remote working so they're seeing how we get on with that i guess.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

i think our little subgroup did well: we managed to come up with something we were all happy with and there was no ego about any of it


----------



## gabi (Jun 11, 2012)

fair enough.. im just useless at teamwork i guess. ive always found it difficult to adapt to other people's styles. which i guess you could argue has led to a lot of my stuff looking very similar...


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

here's everyone's stuff together, not bad i reckon


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

i reckon they've nailed the one on the left. the one on the right slightly less so :/


----------



## Cid (Jun 11, 2012)

The psychedelic street scene us um... dubious. Also a spirograph is not a legitimate design tool. Oh, and total failure to properly link the 3 panels. One on the left's not bad, perhaps a bit repetitive, but maybe that's good for textiles.

Definitely go for yours if I had a nine meter wall and had to choose from those three.

How many groups altogether?


----------



## Cid (Jun 11, 2012)

gabi said:


> fair enough.. im just useless at teamwork i guess. ive always found it difficult to adapt to other people's styles. which i guess you could argue has led to a lot of my stuff looking very similar...


 
Yeah, but working as part of a group is a near inevitability (unless you have money and/or lots of talent/luck), so it makes sense to get people used to it.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

the one ont he right was finished last. if i'd have had a look before then i'd have told them to lose the blue sky, fix the colours at the bottom to key in with the other 2 and to fix the transitions between the panels. but i didn't 

4 groups in total: 12 final group banners. thing is i *know* ours is best of those 3 but i wouldn't expect the client to appreciate that 

left hand banner fatal flaw: someone's stretched the clocks in the middle by accident. bleeding obvious cut-off


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

spirograph IS legit imho: theme was kaleidoscope


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

also she made them all wrong so it took _weeks_ of work


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

oh and re: adapting styles there's a decent chunk of all 4 of us in that


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

i still haven't seen what the other groups have done


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

i'm showing off to the tutors atm: trying to get my research/development stuff into a pdf to stick on the cd


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 11, 2012)

awww  i like these girls


----------



## trashpony (Jun 11, 2012)

Yours is best - and I'm not just saying that. There is repetition without it being repetitive. It works much better as a panel IMO


----------



## Cid (Jun 11, 2012)

wayward bob said:


> spirograph IS legit imho: theme was kaleidoscope


 
I've just seen too much spirograph in my time... It's a bit lazy. 

Btw are they designed to be printed? I mean do you design them with other production techniques in mind and it's just that printing is the most practical for the course (uni?)?


----------



## Cid (Jun 11, 2012)

trashpony said:


> Yours is best - and I'm not just saying that. There is repetition without it being repetitive. It works much better as a panel IMO


 
Aye, it uses an almost fractal symmetry - fractal symmetry being something that has similar properties as you get closer (coastlines, rivers, veins - that kind of thing, in its purest sense stuff like the Mandelbrot set and all those cheesy rave fliers)... Obviously not quite the case with this, but the element of repetition on increasingly detailed scales is certainly enough to be intriguing, and intriguing is always a good start in design.


----------



## equationgirl (Jun 12, 2012)

I would pick your own too, wayward Bob. I think the one on the left is too 'busy', too much going on, and the one n the right I like but the lack of continuity between the panels spoils the overall effect.

I'd love to see some of the others.


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 12, 2012)

just heard i got an a for my journal


----------



## wayward bob (Jun 13, 2012)

woo girl A comes up trumps at last: wants to swap her late tutorial for someone else's early one


----------

